# LED's in soffit pots?



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Not that I've tried those home depot things you're talking about, but far as I've seen, temperature (cold) does not affect LED output.


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

Mine have been in for two years and they run every night for 4 hours.
I got ahold of cree before I bought them and they assured me they were good down to -30C.


----------

